# how to bypass an alpine dvd player



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

i have a alpine dvd player on my car and i cannt get the movies to come on the radio and the touch screen work. the dvd's all i can see is a blue screen but i can hear the movie playing is there a way to bypass the parking brake so i can watch the movies


----------



## cuttylicious86 (Jan 26, 2009)

go too nerest stereo shop and get a tr-7 module or use a relay too see how too wire it look on youtube type in alpine video bypass..hope this helps you good luck...


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cuttylicious86_@Apr 30 2009, 12:07 AM~13738795
> *go too nerest stereo shop and get a tr-7 module or use a relay too see how too wire it look on youtube type in alpine video bypass..hope this helps you good luck...
> *


cool thanks


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin 72 monte_@Apr 29 2009, 08:19 PM~13735139
> *i have a alpine dvd player on my car and i cannt get the movies to come on the radio and the touch screen work.  the dvd's all i can see is a blue screen but i can hear the movie playing is there a way to bypass the parking brake so i can watch the movies
> *



SOME OF THE IN DASH TV'S HAVE THESE ONE PINK CABLE THA GOS TO THE BREAK ORE SOME SHIT LIKE THA.SO JUST GET THE PINK CABLE AND THE BLACK FOR GROUND AND PUT THEN TOGETHER 

THA WORK FOR MY JENSEN :biggrin:


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOYLEHEIGHTS_@Apr 30 2009, 05:16 PM~13746341
> *SOME OF THE IN DASH TV'S HAVE THESE ONE PINK CABLE THA GOS TO THE BREAK ORE SOME SHIT LIKE THA.SO JUST GET THE PINK CABLE AND THE BLACK FOR GROUND AND PUT THEN TOGETHER
> 
> THA WORK FOR MY JENSEN  :biggrin:
> *


thats what i did in my jensen to but the alpine has a yellow with blue and a brown wire that need to be hooked up for it to work


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

you can wire it up and have a switch connected to it for off and on.......


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@May 1 2009, 11:36 PM~13761653
> *you can wire it up and have a switch connected to it for off and on.......
> *


oh yeh how let me know hommie


----------



## mudd746 (Apr 12, 2009)

yellow/black to brake wire, and yellow/blue to ground switch. push and hold brake flick on and off switch 2x and release brake peddle


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

how about on a 2005 m35 factory dvd only works in park


----------



## R8R4LIFE (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mudd746_@May 2 2009, 10:40 PM~13768665
> *yellow/black to brake wire, and yellow/blue to ground switch.  push and hold brake flick on and off switch 2x and release brake peddle
> *


Or you can add two switches if you dont want to look for the brake wire on your car. Sorry I was gonna answer you last night but I fell asleep. GL


----------



## RidinClean (Mar 17, 2009)

anybody know how to bypass on pioneer f700bt! I got it installed but i dont even know where the break wire is and i dont think i connected it unless it was a wire on the wire harness! where do i have to find the break wire and how can i bypass it when i try to enter an address or watch a movie unless the car is in park or stopped at a light it wont play video just sound


----------

